# e85 in a 1.8t



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

just wanted to share some great info i have discovered
basically what i have found is that e85 can produce 41%more power at the same boost while burning 50% more fuel then gasoline and costing 20% less on average so i have concluded that a properly tuned car running e85 has more power per $at the pump then running gasoline
the information on the page helped me to conclude my theory http://www.turbobygarrett.com/turbobygarrett/tech_center/turbo_tech103.html

i have also heard that u can actually run e85 much leaner then required for stoichiometric safely to boost ur mpg but i haven't found an equation or testing to prove this yet


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

im in the process of calculating all the requirements to properly tune my 1.8t 2001 wolfsburg edition jetta to run on e85 atm my jetta produces aproximately 240whp no dinos since the fmic and exhuast upgrades and at my current calculation. with no other changes other then the e85 required changes i could in theory produce 330-340whp


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

search > you my friend... topic has been covered quite in depth


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

and no the stock turbo WILL NOT push 300 whp


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

i actually have the ko4 and e85 is stoich at 9.8 instead of 14.7 so u use much more fuel then with gasoline so the turbo doesnt work any harder


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm pretty sure lambda is the same for E85 as it is with gas your a little off with your info. You just had to add 30% more fuel to reach stoich. Maybe with nitrous you can hit 300whp but not purly on e85 listen to THESWOLEGUY he has been there. You can only flow so much CFM of air through the compressor housing of the stock turbo. I believe the highest attained was 258whp at 28psi with water/meth - which has similar effects as far as boosting octane and cooling exhaust temps.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

water meth doesnt actually alter ur hp it just prevents detonation for a more aggressive tuning e85 is actually tuned to run way more fuel w/o increasing airflow and it actually burns the fuel because of the oxygen content in e85.

more fuel burnt= more hp
the only reason to bump the air is to burn the fuel 
with e85 u can burn more fuel with the same amount of air


----------



## saps (Jul 10, 2009)

babarber said:


> water meth doesnt actually alter ur hp it just prevents detonation for a more aggressive tuning e85 is actually tuned to run way more fuel w/o increasing airflow and it actually burns the fuel because of the oxygen content in e85.
> 
> more fuel burnt= more hp
> the only reason to bump the air is to burn the fuel
> with e85 u can burn more fuel with the same amount of air


Wrong, E85 has 30% less energy per gallon compared to gasoline.

The reason E85 makes more power is it allows you to run more timing without detonation.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Lots of good info in this thread and the ones posted in this thread. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5271998-Madmax-E85-tuning-notes&highlight=e85

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5146589-E85-TT-dyno(aborted)&highlight=e85

I think


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

babarber said:


> water meth doesnt actually alter ur hp it just prevents detonation for a more aggressive tuning e85 is actually tuned to run way more fuel w/o increasing airflow and it actually burns the fuel because of the oxygen content in e85.
> 
> more fuel burnt= more hp
> the only reason to bump the air is to burn the fuel
> with e85 u can burn more fuel with the same amount of air


Clearly you don't understand what I'm getting at. Using water/meth is similar to running e85. water/Meth and Ethanol have cooling characteristics when atomized. The since water isn't has an infinite octane and will reduce detonation just like using a higher octane fuel. I've been running water/meth for a couple years now.

Your more fuel burnt = more hp theory - is a little off because in order to fully utilize that fuel you must run crazy timing advance (being with most race fuels that will need to happen). If you simply do nothing you will get little gain's other than your engine running cooler and exhaust temps will be decreased making for a small gain in HP.

In order to reach 1 lambda(14.7:1 stoich) you would need 30% more fuel its been done and proven.

You need to check the FAQ for all the info.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...albro-Inline-18-Gurus-Come-all.&highlight=E85 Read


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

there's already a DIY on it

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4782217


----------



## WestfarmRacing (Dec 2, 2010)

Engine we built with E-85 tune. Wouldnt get near that timing and boost with that CR and regular gas

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5111770-BT-stroker-2-0-build


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

lol


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

theswoleguy said:


> lol


Josh didn't you pioneer the E85 in a 1.8T ?? this thread makes my head hurt.

OP get 630'cc injectors and a walbro do exactly like Josh did and don't try to reinvent the wheel. The cumulative knowledge on id=27 is greater than you. Most of us have been there done that.

I like this.:thumbup:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

OP, listen to theswoleguy, he did the leg work and has provided guidelines to anyone who has attempted the conversion, including me. I have the black TT in two of the threads linked before and have been running on corn for over a year. I probably have pushed the 1.8t on both E85 and water injection more than anyone else in the streets and in motorsports conditions.

There is few things in this thread that needs clarification:

1) E85 in itself provides more power when compared to water/meth or race fuel. Yes, less btu per gal vs conventional gasoline but burned at stoich values that provides more energy/power 

2) E85, due to the fact that 30-50% more is needed creates more exhaust byproducts that spin the turbo faster and stronger.

3) I don't think it's safe to say 30% or 35% more fuel is needed. The turbo size and the amount of boost will dictate how much fuel is required.

4) I don't totally agree that a K04 will not make 300 HP at the wheel. In 2wd dyno I make way past 400 TQ and 300 HP. On an awd dyno I also make 400 wtq 300 wheel HP but in aggressive race mode at 33 psi. With the right supporting mods and serious tune it can be done.


----------



## WestfarmRacing (Dec 2, 2010)

theswoleguy said:


> lol


What I meant was that we had too much compression for regular and we have crappy gas here. So theres no point in laughing at it....


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

ill admit i was off because i left off a variable that altered my findings after correcting that my calculations and the actual result should have been approximately 35whp gain from e85. i have since then completed my e85 conversion and with tuning i was actually able to hit 296whp from the original 238whp. i bumped up the fuel flow and used a 5bar fpr i also switched to 10.3:1 compression ratio pistons. i suspect the extra hp came from the higher cr


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Dyno sheet pleez:wave:

Seeing a 58whp gain... that's a lot. 

Plus higher comp' pistons in a turbocharged engine:sly:

What tune?
What PSI?
What turbo?

Not to be a Rick, but something seems a little fishy here. 
Let's see the sheet. 
Thankseace:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

babarber said:


> ill admit i was off because i left off a variable that altered my findings after correcting that my calculations and the actual result should have been approximately 35whp gain from e85. i have since then completed my e85 conversion and with tuning i was actually able to hit 296whp from the original 238whp. i bumped up the fuel flow and used a 5bar fpr i also switched to 10.3:1 compression ratio pistons. i suspect the extra hp came from the higher cr


Hope you got bigger injectors and a fuel pump oh and a AFR monitor ? Otherwise that extra HP is just coming from dangerously lean conditions. 

And upping the compression ratio 1pnt @ 9.5-10.3 gains you about 1% more power in the NA world, maybe an extra 1% in the FI world. Adding compression to a stock boosted motor isn't wise. 

I hope you did rods.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

i got ie rods rated to 800whp and e85 is less prone to detonation so you can easily run higher c/r with the right tune and of course i got larger injectors genesis 550cc injectors @5bar and i already had a 255lph fuel pump


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Budsdubbin said:


> I'm pretty sure lambda is the same for E85 as it is with gas your a little off with your info. You just had to add 30% more fuel to reach stoich. Maybe with nitrous you can hit 300whp but not purly on e85 listen to THESWOLEGUY he has been there.


Correct 



WestfarmRacing said:


> What I meant was that we had too much compression for regular and we have crappy gas here. So theres no point in laughing at it....


i wasnt laughing at you, you were just the person to reply before me, it's not all about you sir :heart:



babarber said:


> i got ie rods rated to 800whp and e85 is less prone to detonation so you can easily run higher c/r with the right tune and of course i got larger injectors genesis 550cc injectors @5bar and i already had a 255lph fuel pump


yes we are all aware as to how E85 works, are you aware that the knock sensors wont pick up the knock till its to late bc E85 does not knock like 93? are you also aware that when E85 does detonate its reaction can be a lot more detrimental than 93 bc there will be no ping to go "oh sh*t maybe i should back off"

Pete does not rate the IE rods to 850 whp, the Tuscon Rods yes regular IE no.

Also a 5 bar FPR is a bad idea bc the internal bypass on the stock fuel pump will open. 550 at 5 bar are only 715s roughly. On my k03 setup and mad boost i was something like 88% IDC. I imagine you are close to the limits.

Also












babarber said:


> ill admit i was off because i left off a variable that altered my findings after correcting that my calculations and the actual result should have been approximately 35whp gain from e85. i have since then completed my e85 conversion and with tuning i was actually able to hit 296whp from the original 238whp. i bumped up the fuel flow and used a 5bar fpr i also switched to 10.3:1 compression ratio pistons. i suspect the extra hp came from the higher cr


dyno? timing and AF plot

the ko4.01 doesnt flow much more over the ko3s and even then the k04.23 isn't much more wow factor. Impressive would be your mountain torque i am sure you are creating. You only went up 0.7 CR though so unless you are running like 25+psi and mad timing @ sea level the 296 i am finding that to be a happy dyno. ESPECIALLY if you are on a k04.01


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree, 5bar of fuel pressure is not a good idea. On top of what was explained, our fuel rails are rated at around 90 psi. You risk going static and lean(aka boom)!

5 bar=72.5 psi
90psi-72.5psi= 17.5 psi left for boost (I'm sure you are running more boost than that to get your numbers).

I also would love to see graphs of the claimed numbers. Who knows, another of your wrong variables may have inflated them!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

oooooofffffffff lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

madmax199 said:


> 4) I don't totally agree that a K04 will not make 300 HP at the wheel. In 2wd dyno I make way past 400 TQ and 300 HP. On an awd dyno I also make 400 wtq 300 wheel HP but in aggressive race mode at 33 psi. With the right supporting mods and serious tune it can be done.


Maybe, Maybe on the K04-02x you are seeing those numbers. But you will not see 400TQ on a K04-001 setup.

02X - pushes 28lbs/min
001 - pushes just under 25lbs/min
K03S - pushes 22-23lbs/min

I am not saying it doesn't happen just would want to see dynos (not those shady Flordia ones) to prove it.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> Maybe, Maybe on the K04-02x you are seeing those numbers. But you will not see 400TQ on a K04-001 setup.
> 
> 02X - pushes 28lbs/min
> 001 - pushes just under 25lbs/min
> ...


You are correct Sir, I should have specificed *K04-02X*. I was under the impression that the K04-02X was still a K04 and should therefore be generalized as such! You are also correct that a K03 would probably not be capable of reaching that kind of torque but you quoted a statement where I was clarifying that a *K04* (like the 02x one found in our TT) could.

There is a link posted by someone else earlier in the thread that shows what the car made on a Dyno Dynamics AWD dyno (also called the heartbreakers because they read low) and that Dyno was made right after the switch to E85 with no tuning and conventional fuel timing advance (nothing shady, even have pics of the car on the rollers).


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

me and my tuner actually programmed the car a little rich and backed the timing off 2 degrees for a safety net. next week im ordering a water injection kit that i will have activate at probally 20or 22 psi my boost peaks at 25-26 atm.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

babarber said:


> me and my tuner actually programmed the car a little rich and backed the timing off 2 degrees for a safety net. next week im ordering a water injection kit that i will have activate at probally 20or 22 psi my boost peaks at 25-26 atm.


Hope you are not running 5 bar of fuel pressure and 26 psi on the stock fuel rail. If so you are asking for trouble! 5bar is 72.5 psi you add 26 psi of boost and that gives you 98.5 psi at the rail (way too much!)


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

madmax199 said:


> You are correct Sir, I should have specificed *K04-02X*. I was under the impression that the K04-02X was still a K04 and should therefore be generalized as such! You are also correct that a K03 would probably not be capable of reaching that kind of torque but you quoted a statement where I was clarifying that a *K04* (like the 02x one found in our TT) could.
> 
> There is a link posted by someone else earlier in the thread that shows what the car made on a Dyno Dynamics AWD dyno (also called the heartbreakers because they read low) and that Dyno was made right after the switch to E85 with no tuning and conventional fuel timing advance (nothing shady, even have pics of the car on the rollers).


What injector/FP/FPR setup are you running? Anything other than Lemi tweaks?

I am in the BT game and don't want to dick with E85 but I have another TT we might throw the FT setup on and E85 could be exciting there.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

madmax199 said:


> Hope you are not running 5 bar of fuel pressure and 26 psi on the stock fuel rail. If so you are asking for trouble! 5bar is 72.5 psi you add 26 psi of boost and that gives you 98.5 psi at the rail (way too much!)


If he has a walbro inline how does that effect the pressure gate in the stock fuel pump? I believe josh said its somewhere around 5Bar.

I wonder what the factor of safety on a stock fuel rail is? Designed for 3bar+12psi being run at 5bar+26psi. I would have the fire extinguisher in my pass seat.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

ejg3855 said:


> If he has a walbro inline how does that effect the pressure gate in the stock fuel pump? I believe josh said its somewhere around 5Bar.
> 
> I wonder what the factor of safety on a stock fuel rail is? Designed for 3bar+12psi being run at 5bar+26psi. I would have the fire extinguisher in my pass seat.


i think peter was having issues right at a total of somewhere in the woods of 5 or 6 bar (combined pressure) bypassing the internal reg.

Im building both cars with enough head room on E85, shooting for 93 daily (obviously like 60% idc) and no more than 90% on E85 on 35R sized turbos. I typically like to run slightly higher Fuel pressure but I like you Eric will run -10 lines lol so i got a raging flood type flow of fuel but i wont be on a stock rail lol. The TT already has a BBM fuel rail.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

i did infact find some info about problems exceeding 6bar total psi so im going to drop my fpr down to about 4.3-4.4bar(for safety) even though i have yet to see problems. i have about 25% duty cycle left on my injectors so ill bump them up to 80-85% to compensate. maybe down the road ill upgrade my fuel lines/rail/regulator that can handle more then 5-6bar.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> What injector/FP/FPR setup are you running? Anything other than Lemi tweaks?
> 
> I am in the BT game and don't want to dick with E85 but I have another TT we might throw the FT setup on and E85 could be exciting there.


I run 630 CC with an inline external 255 with the stock pump. Beside unisetting tweaks there's nothing else software wise. An E85 FT running 28+ psi and serious timing should be sick, do it! :beer:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> If he has a walbro inline how does that effect the pressure gate in the stock fuel pump? I believe josh said its somewhere around 5Bar.
> 
> I wonder what the factor of safety on a stock fuel rail is? Designed for 3bar+12psi being run at 5bar+26psi. I would have the fire extinguisher in my pass seat.


It's more of a problem of flow and safety like you pointed. Just like injectors being maxed out, the OEM rail could become static (in flow) and lean out the fuel mixture up top if that 90 psi is exceeded!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

babarber said:


> i did infact find some info about problems exceeding 6bar total psi so im going to drop my fpr down to about 4.3-4.4bar(for safety) even though i have yet to see problems. i have about 25% duty cycle left on my injectors so ill bump them up to 80-85% to compensate. maybe down the road ill upgrade my fuel lines/rail/regulator that can handle more then 5-6bar.


why would you do that, if you are buying lines, fpr, rail and *pump* then buy correct injectors and run 3 or 4 bar. I bet you are higher than 85% duty cycle up top.

hey reinvent the wheel too


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

theswoleguy said:


> like you Eric will run -10 lines lol so i got a raging flood type flow of fuel but i wont be on a stock rail lol. The TT already has a BBM fuel rail.


I know its such chlids play in here tweaking a stock turbo on E85.

I wonder if my dual Bosch 044's can keep up with 90% IDC on the 1200's. Although I think to max out I will need 1600's for the S362 on E85.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

higher fuel pressure is supposed to create a finer mist that creates a bit more power in low-mid rpms

oh and theswoleguy why didnt we just stop at a wheel why do we even need internal combustion engines why cars why anything why not just go live in a cave. why reinvent the wheel you ask? because we still havnt perfected it


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

babarber said:


> higher fuel pressure is supposed to create a finer mist that creates a bit more power in low-mid rpms
> 
> oh and theswoleguy why didnt we just stop at a wheel why do we even need internal combustion engines why cars why anything why not just go live in a cave. why reinvent the wheel you ask? because we still havnt perfected it


so when Josh maxed out stock cams and then was getting pumping losses he didn't perfect it or push it to the edge?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

ejg3855 said:


> I know its such chlids play in here tweaking a stock turbo on E85.
> 
> I wonder if my dual Bosch 044's can keep up with 90% IDC on the 1200's. Although I think to max out I will need 1600's for the S362 on E85.


will be a monster 
I did 78% on my 1150cc ,vr6T gt4088 1.85bar, dual 044


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

ejg3855 said:


> so when Josh maxed out stock cams and then was getting pumping losses he didn't perfect it or push it to the edge?


there is a difference between perfecting it and pushing it to the edge


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

babarber said:


> there is a difference between perfecting it and pushing it to the edge


the point was he went down all roads, backed out when he went too far.

You can do as you wish, and enjoy. Just remember its been done and your not a pioneer. 

If you look in the archive there is even a thread about getting UNI to make a E85 specific tune. They never did but even the big companies have looked into this.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

babarber said:


> higher fuel pressure is supposed to create a finer mist that creates a bit more power in low-mid rpms
> 
> oh and theswoleguy why didnt we just stop at a wheel why do we even need internal combustion engines why cars why anything why not just go live in a cave. why reinvent the wheel you ask? because we still havnt perfected it


proof of this that 15% more fuel and pressure. If you want that go get a tsi or a diesel that inject at 120bar otherwise you are generating 1/25th an extra horsepower and if anything an extra .5mpg (maybe more important)

There is a difference in taking basic knowledge and moving forward with it than going back to using logs as wheels to move heavy stones and trying to invent a better wheel rather than a better tire with less friction/drag to go around said "wheel". Thus is my point that has eluded you.



ejg3855 said:


> so when Josh maxed out stock cams and then was getting pumping losses he didn't perfect it or push it to the edge?





ejg3855 said:


> the point was he went down all roads, backed out when he went too far.
> 
> You can do as you wish, and enjoy. Just remember its been done and your not a pioneer.
> 
> If you look in the archive there is even a thread about getting UNI to make a E85 specific tune. They never did but even the big companies have looked into this.


exactly, there wasnt much else i could do with it under stock turbo conditions (even with my crazy setup) w/o the full ability of editing my ecu to try for lean burns and miles and what not. i did however have many many lengthy discussions with adam, donR and a few other guys about using lean burn for light load and high compression.

Also have you looked into the flow characteristics of your inline pump and specs? just bc the fuel pump can create the pressure, does not mean it was designed for nor keeps that volume to match. Look up flow specs on a walbro inline vs bosche 044 vs say an A1000 (thats made for 6 bar and any fuel under the sun) you will see as BAR increases quantity decreases.

btw 515s @ 4.5 bar are only 630s.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

supporting my statement and proving you wrong

*Walbro*


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

theswoleguy said:


> proof of this that 15% more fuel and pressure. If you want that go get a tsi or a diesel that inject at 120bar otherwise you are generating 1/25th an extra horsepower and if anything an extra .5mpg (maybe more important)


I run higher than normal (about 4.8bar) so that I get finer control over my injector timing, really seems to smooth things out, my AF ratio is more stable, and it helps on cold starts.

If I can shorten my injector pulse 20% then I can have more valve duration to play with when injecting fuel.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

BlueSleeper said:


> I run higher than normal (about 4.8bar) so that I get finer control over my injector timing, really seems to smooth things out, my AF ratio is more stable, and it helps on cold starts.
> 
> If I can shorten my injector pulse 20% then I can have more valve duration to play with when injecting fuel.


you do see that flow rates on the walbro at 4.8bar plus boost correct? 

What FP are you running?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

BlueSleeper said:


> I run higher than normal (about 4.8bar) so that I get finer control over my injector timing, really seems to smooth things out, my AF ratio is more stable, and it helps on cold starts.
> 
> If I can shorten my injector pulse 20% then I can have more valve duration to play with when injecting fuel.


yes that is the reason I run more fuel pressure (4bar) but that is not what the OP was stating. especially when running E85 it helps out alot bc cold winter starts are a BIA



ejg3855 said:


> you do see that flow rates on the walbro at 4.8bar plus boost correct?
> 
> What FP are you running?


x2


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

theswoleguy said:


> yes that is the reason I run more fuel pressure (4bar) but that is not what the OP was stating. especially when running E85 it helps out alot bc cold winter starts are a BIA
> x2


Ha, yeah the first time I drove to work on E85 it was about 10 below freezing, came outside after work, took about 2 mins to start, thought I was going to have to get a tow. Maybe I should wrap a N20 bottle warming blanket around the surge tank.


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

ejg3855 said:


> you do see that flow rates on the walbro at 4.8bar plus boost correct?
> 
> What FP are you running?


Aeromotive fpr with two parallel 044's, pressure seemed fine up to 40psi boost. I've installed more sensors to log, so hopefully in the next few months I'll have some better raw data.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

BlueSleeper said:


> Aeromotive fpr with two parallel 044's, pressure seemed fine up to 40psi boost. I've installed more sensors to log, so hopefully in the next few months I'll have some better raw data.


ya i think i might go walbro to feed from tank to surge (helping the stock pump keep it full) and A1000 from surge to rail, fpr back to surge.



BlueSleeper said:


> Ha, yeah the first time I drove to work on E85 it was about 10 below freezing, came outside after work, took about 2 mins to start, thought I was going to have to get a tow. Maybe I should wrap a N20 bottle warming blanket around the surge tank.


ya you need to increase warm up fuel and cold start fuel


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

theswoleguy said:


> ya i think i might go walbro to feed from tank to surge (helping the stock pump keep it full) and A1000 from surge to rail, fpr back to surge.
> 
> 
> l


I have the TT pump in my TT (durrr) well its bigger than the MK4 in tank. It keeps up with the dual Bosch 044's very well.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

I dont recomend walbro with E85, they cant take it for long ,just luck if it will survive

this one is nice  http://www.deatschwerks.com/fuel-pump-tech/
and is proven to hold up for e85, extra flow is just a +


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> I dont recomend walbro with E85, they cant take it for long ,just luck if it will survive
> 
> this one is nice  http://www.deatschwerks.com/fuel-pump-tech/
> and is proven to hold up for e85, extra flow is just a +


The 044 is also not rated for too many hours on E85. I read this on a Bosch web-site but cannot find it.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

044 can handel it without any problem, I know a few that use 044 for years ,including my self when I hade my vrt ,but my walbro died in a month


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> 044 can handel it without any problem, I know a few that use 044 for years ,including my self when I hade my vrt ,but my walbro died in a month



ya i have been informed that on E85 the 044 is only rated for like 100 hours, i think its fine for a splash and go situation not for someone like me and a few other you nuts that plan to run it as the cars primary source of fuel.


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

ejg3855 said:


> I have the TT pump in my TT (durrr) well its bigger than the MK4 in tank. It keeps up with the dual Bosch 044's very well.


 Same, it is hard to find an aftermarket pump that will work with the dual pickups. A couple places I contacted said the TT pump was the best you could do, then add an inline before you hit the surge tank... 4 pumps seems a bit crazy, and the TT pump seems to freeflow quite a bit.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

E85 is great. I've been running it in my GTI for a year and a half now without a single problem. Perfect for autocross where SCCA street prepared classes still have unrestricted fueling. Enough torque to break my fat V710s loose


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> 044 can handel it without any problem, I know a few that use 044 for years ,including my self when I hade my vrt ,but my walbro died in a month



Ha- it probably would have died in 6 weeks anyways- the walbro pumps are terrible no matter what fuel is in them!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

man this thread got so quiet i could hear a


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

theswoleguy said:


> man this thread got so quiet i could hear a


the knowledge base out classed the noobism again.


----------

